# Age of Rust OOC



## Dirigible (Oct 6, 2003)

I say, chaps and chapesses, anyone fancy a spot of Iron Kingdoms?

I’m looking for at least four, maybe up to six players, depending on the interest.

I’m afraid preference will be give to players with knowledge of the setting, ideally those with access to Lock and Load.

The game will be set principally in, around and under Corvis, a couple of years before the events in the Witchfire Trilogy. You’ll begin as relativly new adventurers, just about to meet each other as your mutual acquaintance, a rumour-monger and mercenary contractor calls you together with an offer of work.

_edit_ : Actually, I will be more flexible about starting level and campaign location; I'll wait to see everyone's character concepts before finalising.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 6, 2003)

I would be into it.  What's the posting frequency?  I can probably do 2-3 posts per week max.  

I have lock & load and the Monsternomicon at home.  Will we be using 3.5 rules or 3.0?

Give me a day or two to go thru the L&L book and see what jumps out at me as far as character concepts go.  It's been a while since I read it.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 6, 2003)

Ahoy, simp!

Posting frequency? Well, nothing formal, and if you can only 2-3 a week no worries. I can normally manage 1-2 a day.

Mostly 3.5 rules. Mostly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 6, 2003)

Could be intersting.. and I've got the Iron Kingdom Primer..(whatever it's called), and wouldn't be adverse to playing a swords/gun-man


----------



## Snipehunt (Oct 7, 2003)

I've wanted to try an IK campaign for a while, but no exp. in it.  I got the basic book (whatever it is) and the character book - I htink it's lock n. load.  Care for a newb?


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 7, 2003)

Ah, what the hey.  I'll play a Boggrin Rogue.  

He'll be from Corvis.

What kind of character creation rules do you want to use?  point buy?  32 pts?
Any particular character sheet or formatting you want to use?

Give me a day or two and I'll get a character posted.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 7, 2003)

Stats (rolled/pointbuy what?)
Classes/Races allowed/whatever
Level?

Need to know what sort ot things you need of us when submiting a pc?


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm open to some discussion on the basics, for example, if everyone wants to play experienced heroes rather than novices, or play a military special ops team or a boggrin circus freak band or somesuch.

_
* Mostly 3.5 rules.
* 32 point buy.
* 1st level.
* 200gp starting cash (250 for rogues).
* There are no cross-class skills; any class can gain any skill (except exclusive)for a 1 skill point = 1 rank basis. 
* All classes that gain 2 sp/lvl gain 3 instead. 
_

*Following races allowed* : 
All human ethnicities
Rhulic Dwarves
Iosan and Nyss Elves (both rare!)
Half Elves (rare!)
Gobbers
Boggers
Ogrun *
Trollkin *
Satyxis *
Farrow *
Tharn *

* Race information can be found Here.

*Classes*
_Bard_ : Bards use the rules as per the PHB. You may use either the D&D standard wandering-minstrel type, or the war-bard type from L&L.

_Beserker_ : As L&L (ie, as PHB barbarian).

_Cleric_ : As L&L.

_Fighter_ : As L&L (ie, as PHB).

_Gun Mage_ : You can find the gun mage Here.

_Monk_ : Unavailable, unless you’re desperate to play a mysterious wanderer from a distant land yadda yadda. There’ll be no kung-fu vs giant robots in _this_ campaign, buddy.

_Paladin_ : As L&L.

_Ranger / Scout_ : As PHB ranger, but no spells, can choose own race as Favoured Enemy, gains Favoured Terrain as L&L.

_Rogue_ : As L&L (ie, as PHB), except maximum ranks in any given skill is capped at level +4, rather than +3.

_Sorceror_ : As L&L, except +1 hp at each odd numbered level (including 1st) and +1 BAB at 1st level.

_Wizard_ : As L&L.

*Human Preferred Class Benefits*
* 1 piece of superior starting equipment, such as a masterwork item, a small pistol or a good mount for free (of up to 400 gp value.
* +50% starting cash.
* +50% hp at first level only (max of +5).
* +4 skill points at first level (none thereafter).
* A scroll of a 2nd level spell.
* An extra 1st level spell in spellbook (wizards only).
* Detailed and annotated map of Corvis surrounds, grants +1 on Survival checks in area (ranger only).
* Strongly blessed holy symbol, granting +1 to turning checks for several months, before the blessing fades (cleric or paladin).
* Character will gain first level faster than others; afterwards, resumes normal rate.
* Close links with an organization (a military outfit, order of wizardry, church, sorceror’s circle, criminal gang, merchat’s guild, knighthood, city watch etc.) that will in all likelyhood prove useful.
* A piece of key information which will be helpful in the upcoming campaign.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi Dirigible,

Just wanted to officially express my interest  

Gun Mage sounds good as it's very different from anything I've played before. Is it a PrC though? - so persumably not applicable if we're starting as 1st levels.

Anyhow, should get my L&L book soon and be more conversant in IK

Cheers

Shadowfane


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 7, 2003)

Okay, here's my PC.  Not totally complete, but I will be making edits to him over the next few days...  



*"Kneecap" Thrillgrog*
Gobber Male
Rog/1
Neutral Good

*STR:* 12 (+1)  6 pts  (-2 Gobber)
*DEX:* 17 (+3)  8 pts (+2 Gobber)
*CON:* 14 (+2)  6 pts
*INT:* 14 (+4)  3 pts
*WIS:* 10 (+0)  3 pts
*CHA:* 12 (+1)  6 pts


*HitPoints:* 8 (d6+2)
*Armor Class:* 16 (+3 Dex, +3 Armor)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 20


*BAB*: +0; +1 for Small Size


*Fort:* +2 (2 Con + 0 base)
*Ref:*  +5 (3 Dex + 2 base)
*Will:* +0 (0 Wis + 0 base)


*Skills:* (rank/ability)
48 pts
Appraise: +5 (1/4)
Balance: +4 (1/3)
Bluff: +3 (1/2)
Climb: +3 (1/1)
Craft, Ammunition +4 (1/3)
Disable Device: +6 (2/4)
Escape Artist +5 (2/3)
Gather info: +3 (1/2)
Hide: +6* (2/4/ *+Gobber Hide)
Knowledge, Corvis: +4 (1/3)
Listen: +3 (1/2)
Move Silent: +5 (2/3)
Open Lock: +5 (2/3)
Search: +7 (3/4)
Sleight of Hand: +5 (2/3)
Tumble: +5 (1/4)
Use Magic Device: +3 (1/2)
Use Rope +4 (1/3)


*Feats:*
Dodge (+1 AC vs. single opponent)


*Armor:*
Studded Leather (+3 Ac, +5 max Dex, -1 armor check, 20 lbs) [25 gp]


*Weapon:*

*Melee:*
Club (1d4 dmg, X2 crit, 3 lbs)  [0 gp]
Dagger (1d3 dmg, 19-20/x2, 1 lb)  [2 gp]

*Ranged:*
Pistol, small (Broken) [Guild heirloom]
Sling (1d3 dmg, X2, 0 lbs, 50ft. range) [0 gp]
Bullets (25), 15lbs. [3 sp]

*Other Equipment*
Backpack [2gp]
Canldes (3) [3 cp]
Thieve's Tools, Masterwork [100 gp]
Water flask [3 cp]
Traveler's outfit [1 gp]
Pistol Ammunition (4 charges) [12 gp]

*Monies:*
105 Gold Crowns
7 Silver Shields
4 Copper Farthings


*Gobber Abilities:*
+4 Hide Checks (chameleon skin)
(+3 75% clothed, +2 50% clothed, +1 25% clothed)
+1 save vs. Poison
3/4 Carrying capacity
Low-light vision

*Rogue Abilities:*
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding


Thrillgrog worked as an understudy to one of the local Gobber ammunition crafters in the city of Corvis where he would toil in the basement forges creating specialized bullets.  The shop also substituted as a front for a small thieves guild knows as the ShadowSkins.  Primarily composed of Gobbers, the thieves guild would often perform complex robberies and staged information planting.  The guild was often used by other, larger guilds that required anonymity.  Their targets included prominent (anti-Gobber) politicians, wealthy merchants and religious leaders.

Learning the trades of theivery, Thrillgrog earned the nickname "Kneecap" because he had a penchant to strike his opponents in the kneecaps until they fell.

Thrillgrog, however, grew despondent with the life of a servant.  After having paid off his debt to the guild, he left the guild and the shop, seeking his own fortune and glory...


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 7, 2003)

Shadowfane,

Gunmages are now regular classes:
http://www.privateerpress.com/IRONKINGDOMS/rules/prc/Gun_Mage_PrivateerPress8-11.pdf

Has all the info you need.  Very cool class!


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 7, 2003)

simp_99 said:
			
		

> Shadowfane,
> 
> Gunmages are now regular classes:
> http://www.privateerpress.com/IRONKINGDOMS/rules/prc/Gun_Mage_PrivateerPress8-11.pdf
> ...




Thanks for the tip Simp.   

Looking forward to getting my Lock & Load (tomorrow hopefully!)

Cheers,

Shadowfane


----------



## linnorm (Oct 7, 2003)

Is it too late for a noob to join?  I'm new to IK and PbP, but I'll give it my best if there's room for me.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 8, 2003)

I take it from the lack of comment, no-one minds starting at 1st level?

Okay, we've got : 

Simp 99 - *Kneecap the gobber* (was that a request?)
Kanetheseeker - ?
Shadowfane - ?
Snipehunt - ?
Linnorm - ?

So, I can maybe fit one more in if someone is deperate, but five's a good number for me.

_edit_ : Simp, you know you can't afford a pistol at 1st level, right? Is that why you left the stats X'ed out? If you wish, you could have a broken one as an heirloom or an unfinished project from the workshop.

_edit_ _edit_ : Whoops ! When I said there are no class skills, I meant that ALL skills are class skills. So, there are no cross-class skills. Sorry for the confusion, simp.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 8, 2003)

This here post will be for houserules as I think of them

*Dodge : Universal +1 dodge bonus to AC (ie, against all foes).
*
*


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi Dirigible,

I ain't got me L&L book yet (although it might be waiting for me when I get home   ), so I'll take a flyer and say Gun Mage for me, don't know about race yet as I don't have a clue!

Cheers

Shadowfane


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 8, 2003)

OK, what I's like from you guys is as follows : 

* History : the more the better.
* Description, Appearence.
* Motivation for what you do.
* You should each come up with a handful of (well, at least one apiece would be nice  ) noteable NPC’s; friends,enemies, mentors, rivals, anything you like. A sentance or two will more than suffice. One that you all have in common is a fixer (a fence and ‘adventurer’s agent’) named Marx Gleiner.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks Diri,

I'll make the appropriate chages to Kneecap in the next few days.  As far as the pistol goes, I wasn't sure how expensive it was so I just XX ed it out in case I couldn't afford it.

But if it's cool with you, Kneecap would love a broken pistol (maybe an heirloom)?  That he may one day be able to repair.  Maybe it has some important history to it that Kneecap doesn't know about?  




> Simp 99 - Kneecap the gobber (was that a request?)




*"Yousa all lucky Kneecap not besa talkin' like Jar-Jar Binks! Bash bash the kneecaps!"*


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 8, 2003)

Small pistol, 400 gp in L&L.

Shad, I'm not entirely happy about the way they implemented the 'pistol familiar' in the Gun Mage. I'm going to rework it, to make it less a direct copy of the wiz/sor familiar. If anyone got any suggestions on how to do this, chime in.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 8, 2003)

Name: Tyra Thornwood Class: Gun Mage 1

Race: Human (Rymish) Sex: Female Age:18 Height: 5’ 10” 
Eyes: Green Hair: Red
Money: 6 gp 4 sp Experience: 0
Hit Dice: 1d6 Hit Points: 6 
Alignment: Chaotic Good


Str: 10
Dex: 15
Con: 10
Int: 15
Wis: 10
Chrs: 17



AC: 10 + 3(Armor) +2 (Dex)

Saves:
Fort: +0 Ref:+2/4 Will:+0

BAB: +0 (+1 w/bonded weapon)
Melee: +0 Ranged:+2 (+3 w/bonded weapon)

Skills:
Bluff: 2/5
Concentration: 2
Craft (Small Arms): 4/6
Craft (Gunsmith): 4/6
Intimidate: 2/5
Knowledge (Arcana): 3/5
Spellcraft: 3/5
Spot: 2
Sense Motive: 2/4

Feats: Martial Weapon Prof (Rapier)
Point Blank Shot

Languages:
Llaselese
Cygbaran
Caspian



Spells (DR: 10 + 3 (Chr) + (Spell Level))
Per/Day: 0:2
Known: 0:4

0: Light, Mending, Ray of Frost, Read Magic



Equipment:
Armor: Great Coat (+1 Armor)
Leather Armor (+ 2 Armor/+6 max dex/ 0 skill penalty/5% Spell fail)
Mechanik’s Boots

Weapon: Rapier (1d6, Crit: 18-20/x2)
Small Pistol (2d4, Range: 40ft., Crit:19-20/x3, Reload: 1 action/DC: 8)
Other: Ammo Bandolier w/8 Pistol Charges + 1 Hellfire Round
Belt Holsters (2)
Backpack w/
Bedroll
Winter Blanket
Flint and Steel
Hooded Lamp w/ 6 pints of Oil
Rations (10 days)
Waterskins (2)
Tent


Background/History: Tyra grew up in Cortis to a Rynish parents, her father a fairly well off Gunsmith. She grew up to the smell of gun oil and burned gun powder. She knew how to clean and repair a gun by the age of six, and was test firing her father’s guns by the age of 12. 

It was as she was firing one of these guns that she discovered her ‘talent’, channeling a burst of frost though the gun. Almost as surprised as her father, they kept her talent quiet and discretely started training her as his apprentice. Her ‘knack’ for repairing damaged guns (discrete use of her Mending spell). As she blossomed into a young woman, she started going out into the city and test her abilities as she discovered an wanderlust that kept her wandering further afield as she grew older.

By the age of 17, her father let her go as he noticed an adventurers spirit in her, hoping that she will eventually outgrow it and return home and be a more ‘suitable’ apprentice for doing it.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 9, 2003)

*Eyvind Radvir* (Human [Kossite] Ranger 1)

Eyvind is a 21 year old Kossite man from the Nyschathe mountains of north-central Khador.  His 6'3" 200 lb frame is topped by a long, auburn braid.  He has brown eyes and tanned skin that looks to have seen many hours outdoors.

Eyvind grew up hunting in the Nyschathe mountains with his father.  The humans of the area are engaged in a long-term skirmish with the black ogrun of the area and Eyvind has spent many hours learning their ways.  His family is very traditional and still follows the old ways.  After his younger sister was "despoiled" by a passing merchant he set out to bring him to justice.  His tracking led him south, to Corvis.  With the help of a man named Marx Gleiner he stalked his prey and meted out justice.  Now he is planning on experiencing the foreign land he finds himself in for a short while before he returns to his family.  He hopes to be able to aquire a rifle before returning to show his family.

Abilities
STR: 13 (+1) [5 pts.]
DEX: 14 (+2) [6 pts.]
CON: 14 (+2) [4 pts. +2 CON Kossite bonus]
INT: 11 (+0) [5 pts. -2 INT Kossite penalty]
WIS: 15 (+2) [8 pts.]
CHA: 10 (+0) [4 pts. -2 CHA Kossite penalty]

Saves
FOR: +4 (+2 base +2 CON)
REF: +4 (+2 base +2 DEX)
WIL: +2 (+0 base +2 WIS)

Init: +2

Patron: Menoth

HP: d8 +2 = 10

AC: 16 (10 + 2 [DEX] + 4 [Armor])
Armor: Greatcoat (+1) Studded Leather (+3)

Weapons
**Khardic composite shortbow: +3 1d6+1 x3 70'
Shortbow grip: +2 1d4+1 x3         [as spiked gauntlet]
Shortsword: +2 1d6+1 19-20 x2
Folding knife: +2 1d4+1 x3

**: Bonus for human preferred class

Skills
Climb +4 (+1 ranks +1 STR +2 Kossite -1 Armor)
Craft (Bowmaking) +6 (+4 ranks +2 Kossite +0 INT)
Creature Lore +2 (+2 ranks +0 INT)
Hide +5 (+4 ranks +2 DEX -1 Armor)
Listen +4 (+1 ranks +2 WIS)
Move Silently +5 (+4 ranks +2 DEX -1 Armor)
Ride +4 (+2 ranks +2 DEX)
Spot +4 (+2 ranks +2 WIS)
Survival +6 (+4 ranks +2 WIS)

Feats
Point blank shot
Precise shot

Ranger abilities
Proficiency in all simple and martial weapons
Proficiency in light armor and all non-tower shields
Wild empathy
Favored Enemy: Giant
Track

Languages
Khadoran
Cygnaran

Equipment
Folding knife
Greatcoat
Studded leather armor
Shortsword
Khardic composite shortbow
Arrows x40
Backpack
Bedroll
Flint & steel
Belt pouch
Whetstone
Cold weather outfit

_Total Weight_: 52.5
_Move_: 20'  [30'  + encumbrance]

Money
132 Crowns
8 Shields
8 Farthings

Important NPCs
_Marx Gleiner_:
_Gunter Haarbal_:   A merchant from Korsk whose caravan Eyvind joined on his way south.
_Fat Mary_:      Owner/operator of The Fiddler's Green, the inn where Eyvind has been staying while in Corvis.
_Errol Marn_:     Travelling merchant who Eyvind tracked to Corvis.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 9, 2003)

Attention players;

My computer is acting up rather badly, and it seems likely that it'll be going in for repairs for a few days. Or a week. Or more. Until then, you can keep posting and developing your characters, but I may not be around for a while.

Hopefully, we can get started once I've beaten the machine back into submission.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 10, 2003)

Dirigible, a question for when you get back:  For the Ranger class do you intend PHB version with _only_ those mods mentioned above?  I looked over the version in L&L and that version gives Alertness as well.  I put Eyvind together assuming PHB - spells + Favored Terrain + own race as a valid favored enemy.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi guys.

Linnorm, you are correct. Ranger is as 3.5 PHB, minus spells, plus Favoured Terrain. Adding 'own race as favoured enemy' is in, too. I hadn't thought of that.

Kain : My eyes are getting feebel in my olda ge... could you boost the text size on that char write up?

 - - - 

Here's the new gun amge bonded magelock rules : 

_Hardness and HP bonuses as per Gun Mage pdf.
1-2 : Mage’s Aim
3-4 : Call Pistol, Quickdraw
5-6 : Sighting Link
7-8 : Ranged Touch
9-10 : Touch

Mage’s Aim : The Gun Mage uses fighter BAB when firing her bonded pistol.

Quickdraw : The Gun Mage gains the benefit of the Quickdraw feat with her bonded pistol._


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Kain, when you mentioned Battle Chasers earlier, was THIS what you were refering too?

If so... be prepared to make A LOT of balance checks.  

_edit_ : Hey... I jsut noticed, Battlechasers has a slight resemblance to IK... guns... big robogolem... I may have to look into this.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 12, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Hey Kain, when you mentioned Battle Chasers earlier, was THIS what you were refering too?
> 
> If so... be prepared to make A LOT of balance checks.
> 
> _edit_ : Hey... I jsut noticed, Battlechasers has a slight resemblance to IK... guns... big robogolem... I may have to look into this.



Well yeah, figure a high charisma there :-D. Still Juggling the skills and gear. So, does the Gun Mage start with a Bonded gun? (that is holding me up since I don't have money for it.)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 12, 2003)

Preety much finished with the 1st draft.. Feel free to comment.. and I'm waiting on the decision on guns..


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 13, 2003)

No, you don't start with a magelock pistol (the only type can _can_ bond).
Change your race to giff, though, and we'll talk 

Remember, everyone, you can also chosoe patron Scion or Ascended for your characters. I don't think it's mandatory, though.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 13, 2003)

Ah....looks like KaintheSeeker muscled in on the Gun Mage   

I'll have a think about something else as I think in particular this class should only be represented once in the party.

I got my L&L Characer Primer on Fri so will try to come up with the goods this week, RL allowing.

Shadowfane


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2003)

Well that pretty much bums the Gun Mage huh.. don't suppose I can get a small pistol as my starting 'human' perk' since Rhy's are known for being gun nuts? I don't see why it can't be. I  mean a small pistol is only like. 2d4 and I could only afford a  handful of shots. 


Yeah I know I'm begging.. but hey.. I can't see a Gun Mage without the gun.. seems .. well.. off you know


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 13, 2003)

*Just a thought....*

I know you already asked us this Dirigible, but I confess to being rather preocupied the last week or so. What say you all to starting play with highter level characters? Say 3rd-4th lvl?

Whadya think?

Shadowfane


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 14, 2003)

> What say you all to starting play with highter level characters? Say 3rd-4th lvl?




As long as you all decide soon...

Kain : I believe I actually listed the small pistol as one of the options for human perk. So yes   .

Anyone heard from Snipehunt? HELLOOOO SNIPEHUNT!


----------



## linnorm (Oct 14, 2003)

Shadowfane said:
			
		

> What say you all to starting play with highter level characters? Say 3rd-4th lvl?




Sounds fine to me.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 14, 2003)

I kinda prefer to start at 1st level, but if the majority wants to start at 3rd, then that's fine.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 15, 2003)

nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 18, 2003)

Shadowfane? An ETA on that PC?

Okay, and attention everyone else : I'm now looking for a new player to replace snipehunt. Anyone reading this wants a piece of hot, steaming action, pipe up!


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 19, 2003)

*prods the moribund corpse of his PbP game with a toe*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 19, 2003)

cheerup little buddy!

I'm sure we'll get some more players. (not to mention I'm curious to see if the threatened balance checks are forhtcoming for Thorn)


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 19, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Shadowfane? An ETA on that PC?




Yo Dirigible! 

Sorry, I've been away from home for a while. Anyway, back now and I'll post up a PC concept tonight. I see we've gone with 1st levels. Fine.

I'm think along the lines of an insane mage, who goes by the name of Dark. He's just escaped from an assylum and is on the run...will flesh out later, but basically a 1st level Sorcerer.

Whadya think?

Shadowfane


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 20, 2003)

A derranged asylum escapee? I usually frown on people playing themselves 

Sound fine. That makes four, so unless

*ANYONE ELSE WANTS TO PLAY !!!!*

We'll get started within a week or two. Ahhh, the looming of the examinations...


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 21, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> A derranged asylum escapee? I usually frown on people playing themselves
> QUOTE]
> 
> thanks for that Mr Pot....


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Dirigible,

I'm warming to the idea of the escaped asylum inmate, but there aren't any human cultures who favour sorcerer in L&L. Will I be penalised for not chossing a preferred adventuring class in terms of a preferred class benefit? Or do I qualify for the !At the DMs option, preferred class benefits could also be provided to other classes as a reward for notable creativity or role-playing during character generation" ?   

Anyway my concept is something like: 

"Dark is a Caspian from Southern Cygnar, uncommonly tall for his people, but bearing the characteristic pale complexion, sharp features and aquiline nose of that race. His hair, which hangs in lank black strands, is often tangled in wild knots that obscure eyes of liquid shadow. At first his eyes appear to have no pupils, but closer inspection reveals a swirling mix of black and dark purple around a tiny pin-point of darker black - a window into a glittering world of madness barely contained. 

Dark is a sorcerer, bequeathed with strange powers that have only lately come under even his partial control. He mutters almost constantly, whilst staring wildly from behind the thicket of his hair. The Caspian is given to sudden staccatto movements and twitching, often accompanied by a cringing as though he has been whipped or wracked with a sudden pain. He appears to be constantly fearful of being pursused and those who spend long in his company are quickly infected with his paranoia, finding themselves looking often over their shoulders.

Dark's patron - although he may not be aware of it - is Scion Stacia, and perhaps the whisperings of burning and fire are words implanted in Dark's troubled mind by that capricious entity." 

I'd like him to have an affinity for fire and his spells will be focused around that area. In terms of a starting class benefit (if you allow it) can he have the advance faster during first level please?

Let me know what you think and I'll stat him out.

Cheers

Shadowfane


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 22, 2003)

I suppose playing a loony entitles you to some small compensation (Other players NB : the fact we have the same .sig had ABSOLUTLY NO bearing on this descision  ). Yup, you can get a starting benefit, provided you make some nod towards representing the mental instability mechanically. Perhaps starting with a really low wisdom, a penalty to social interactions (despite high Cha), or a penalty to Will saves.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 22, 2003)

Simp 99 - *Kneecap, Gobber rogue.*
Kanetheseeker - *Tyra Thornwood, Rynnish Gunmage.*
Linnorm - *Eyvind Radvir, Kossite Ranger*
Shadowfane - *'Dark', Caspian Sorceror*

Simp, have you assigned sk/p properly? Kneecap looks pretty darn short on ranks. Remember, what I meant was all skills are class skills.

So, thats 
Stealth...........1 tick
Fighting..........1.5 ticks
Arcane...........1.5 ticks
Survival..........1 tick
Interpersonal....0.5 ticks or less


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 22, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Perhaps starting with a really low wisdom, a penalty to social interactions (despite high Cha), or a penalty to Will saves.




Thanks Dirigible. 

Yeah I was thinking along the low Wisdom lines.

Cheers

SF


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 24, 2003)

We still on for this game?


----------



## linnorm (Oct 24, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> We still on for this game?




I'm still ready and waiting for the green light.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 24, 2003)

Yah, we still on. Waiting for Shadowfane.

You guys haven't chosen patrons yet, either.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 24, 2003)

*Dark*

* Character Race:* Human (Ryn)
* Character Class(es):* Sorcerer

* Character Level:* 1
* Experience:* 0

* Known Languages:*  Llaelese, Cygnaran

*ABILITY SCORES*
* Strength:* 8 (-1) 
* Dexterity:* 14 (+2)
* Constitution:* 14 (+2)
* Intelligence:* 12 (+1)
* Wisdom:* 6 (-2)
* Charisma:* 20 (+5)

*SAVING THROWS*
* Fortitude:* +2
* Reflex:* +2
* Will:* +2

* Special Save Notes:*

*COMBAT*
* Hit Points:* 6
* Initiative Modifier:* +6

* Armour Class:* 13
* Flatfooted AC:* 11
* Touch AC:* 12

* Base Attack Bonus:* +1
* Melee Attack Bonus:* +0
* Ranged Attack Bonus:* +2

* Weapons:* 
+0 melee (d6-1, ironshod quarterstaff)
+0 melee (d4-1, Cyrixian dirk)
+2 missile (d6, light crossbow)

*SKILLS, FEATS  & ABILITIES*
* Skills: *
Name (# Ranks taken, Ability) Total Mod

Bluff: (1 rank, Cha) +6 
Concentration: (4 ranks, Con) +6 
Disguise: (1 rank, Cha) +6 
Escape Artist (1 rank, Dex) +3 
Hide (4 ranks, Dex) +6 
Intimidate (3 ranks, Cha) +8
Listen (0 ranks, Wis) -2
Move Silently (4 ranks, Dex) +6 
Open Locks (1 ranks, Dex) +3
Sense Motive (0 ranks, Wis) +0 (+2 racial modifier) 
Sleight of Hand (1 ranks, Dex) +3
Spot (0 ranks, Wis) -2 

*Feats :*
Iron Will (his insanity makes his mind alien and hard to dominate)
Improved Initiative (although seemingly disconnected from reality most of the time, Dark seems to have a preternatural danger sense)

*Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*
+1 point of damage per die when casting fire or heat spells
Summon Familiar (not decided yet)
Progress faster during 1st level

*Spells :*
Base DC = 15 + spell level.
Spells per day: 5/5
Known Spells: Cantrips – Daze, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare; 1st – Burning Hands, Mage Armour (manifests as a ripple of heat when struck).

*EQUIPMENT*
Ironshod quarterstaff
Cyrixian dirk (Morrow knows where or how he obtained this)
Light crossbow
20 crossbow bolts
Black leather great coat
2 flasks of alchemist’s fire
93 gp

* Base Speed :* 30 
* Normal Speed (incl. penalty for armour or encumbrance load) :* 30 

*APPEARANCE *
* Gender:* Male 
* Age:* 21
* Height:* 6ft 1in
* Weight:* 165 lbs
* Eyes:* black
* Hair:* black

* Character Description:*
Dark is a Rynian from Cygnar, tall even for his people, and bearing the characteristic pale, freckled complexion of that race. His hair, which hangs in lank black strands, is often tangled in wild knots that obscure eyes of liquid shadow. At first his eyes appear to have no pupils, but closer inspection reveals a swirling mix of black and dark purple around a tiny pin-point of darker black - a window into a glittering world of madness barely contained. 

* Background:*
Dark is a sorcerer, bequeathed with strange powers that have only lately come under even his partial control. He mutters almost constantly, whilst staring wildly from behind the thicket of his hair. The Rynian is given to sudden staccatto movements and twitching, often accompanied by a cringing as though he has been whipped or wracked with a sudden pain. He appears to be constantly fearful of being pursused and those who spend long in his company are quickly infected with his paranoia, finding themselves looking often over their shoulders.

Dark's patron - although he may not be aware of it - is Scion Stacia, and perhaps the whisperings of burning and fire that spill incoherently from his lips, are words implanted in Dark's troubled mind by that capricious entity."

*Recent Events:*
To be continued….


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 26, 2003)

> I've been snowed under, but no excuse for tardiness!




Don't worry, tard


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 26, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Don't worry, tard




 

OK I'm pretty much done - although I need to choose my feats. Any suggestions what's good for a srocerer? I've never played one before and to be honest all the feats seem pretty combat orientated to me.

Also, what does the progress faster during 1st level give me? Is that higher starting xp or something?

CHeers

SF


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 26, 2003)

Essentially, yes. I don't use XP, so it means that when I arbitrarily hand out a levelup, you'll get it a while before the others. It only works for when you level up from 1 to 2, through; after that you'll all be at the same rate.

Feats : Spell Focus is good, as is the one that lets you add an extra spell to your repetoire.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, lookie

 HERE !

Looks a bit In Character, to me... gentlemen, start your posting!

Detach .sigs from your posts, plz... and put your characer's name in some form at the top of posts.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 27, 2003)

In-character intro looks great Dirigible, I like how you interpreted Dark   



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> ...as is the one that lets you add an extra spell to your repetoire.




Which is? I can only see this one which is pertinent to wizards but not sorcerers

SPELL MASTERY [SPECIAL]
Prerequisite: Wizard level 1st.
Benefit: Each time you take this feat, choose a number of spells equal to your Intelligence modifier that you already know. From that point on, you can prepare these spells without referring to a spellbook.
Normal: Without this feat, you must use a spellbook to prepare all your spells, except read magic.

Cheers 

Shadowfane


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 27, 2003)

Sorry I haven't checken in in a while.  It kinda felt like the game had stalled.  

Dirigible, I'm not sure what you mean by:


> Simp, have you assigned sk/p properly? Kneecap looks pretty darn short on ranks. Remember, what I meant was all skills are class skills.
> 
> So, thats
> Stealth...........1 tick
> ...




Is the abve the skill point cost of each rank in a skill?  If so, do you have a breakdown of what skill is of what type? (ie move silently==stealth, etc).  I'll try and post updated skill this week.

Also, I'll be out of town from Oct 29th-Nov 3rd.  Feel free to NPC Kneecap until I return.

tks


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 28, 2003)

> It kinda felt like the game had stalled.




Well, that's what happens when you don't trust your GM 

To recap:
All skills are Class skills, purchased for 1 skill point per rank. There are no cross-class skills.

As to the quoted section: No, those are two different things. 



> Stealth...........1 tick
> Fighting..........1.5 ticks
> Arcane...........1.5 ticks
> Survival..........1 tick
> Interpersonal....0.5 ticks or less




This is a personal thing I developed while playing Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale and similar games. The ticks just refer to the number of people who can handle that aspect of the game; the Rogue gives you a tick in stealth, a Sorceror and a Gun Mage give a combined total of a tick and a half in Arcane and so on. It's a very informal system to loosely assess the party's capabilities. Sorry for the confusion.

Shadowfane : It's a feat from Tome and Blood. Extra Spell, let's you add a spell of a level you can cast to your spells known. Oh, and as I check it I discover that it requires spellcaster level 3+, so never mind.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 28, 2003)

Just read the IC thread... great stuff so far, guys!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 28, 2003)

Okay.. since it looks ENWorld might be dropping off for a bit, I was wondering GM sama.. you got a 'fall back' site to keep the game going while it's down?


----------



## linnorm (Oct 28, 2003)

Let me know if Eyvind's accent is too thick and I'll try to tone it down.  I'm going for a pseudo-german/scandanavian sound.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 28, 2003)

Okay, Dirigible, I've updated Kneecap's skill pts from 40 to 48.  The only thing left is basic equipment and a patron (probably the Gobber I used to work for as part of the ShadowSkin Guild)... more to come...


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 28, 2003)

Patron in the IK refers to the Ascended or Scion (basically saints of the Good or Evil god, respectivly) you follow. I'm pretty sure gobbers follow Dhunia, the mother goddess, not any of the human religions.

Evyind's accent is hilarious so far.

What am I the only person who likes making fun of foreigners?


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 29, 2003)

Just a reminder that I'll be gone until Nov 3rd.  Go ahead and put Kneecap on autopilot for the time being.  

Keep to the shadows
skulk along as quiet as possible
Then, when they least expect it, bash their kneecaps!!


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 30, 2003)

Linnorm; there isn't a need to quote the _entire_ post in your replies, please?

Kain; is it Tyra or Thyra?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 30, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Linnorm; there isn't a need to quote the _entire_ post in your replies, please?
> 
> Kain; is it Tyra or Thyra?



Tyra.. d'oh!


darn stiff finders.. lol


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 2, 2003)

Gentlebeings; On an individual basis, how would you like me to contact you if (when) I need to transmit secret information?

Either using ENworld's PM system, or email (in which case, pop one off to dirigibleotter at hotmail.com).

Just state which you'd prefer.


----------



## Shadowfane (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi Dirigible,

email is best for me. You've got mine.

Cheers

Shadowfane


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 2, 2003)

Email is good for me.. 

just  go with kaintheseeker at aol dot com.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 4, 2003)

Welcome back, Simp.

To clarify, you say Kneecap will move 15' forward? Do you mean towards the alley mouth (to the right, according to the map).


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Nov 4, 2003)

Yep, towards the alleyway.

you can just PM me for private stuff.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 5, 2003)

Hrm... actually, I can't seem to use the PM system here... I may need that email, Simp.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Nov 5, 2003)

no prob:

simpson_99 at yahoo.com


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 6, 2003)

Shads; have you chosen your feats _du jour_ yet?


----------



## Shadowfane (Nov 6, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Shads; have you chosen your feats _du jour_ yet?





Errr...ooops..errrr...No...errrr, because I'm insane!    Will do tonight.

Cheers

SF


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 6, 2003)

> Errr...ooops..errrr...No...errrr, because I'm insane!




Well, at least you have a _highly_ plausable excuse.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 7, 2003)

> "And here we thought you were recruited for your sparkling personality-- Uh oh. More!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey I thought Tyra had the sparking personality..

<quick check.> Oh my bad.. she's got the bouncies personality.. 

:-D


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 8, 2003)

> OOC: Like the way you described the spell that was way KEWL.




You should all feel free to add this sought of description to your own actions. I think it works especially well for IK's magic, which seems very individually themed.

I don't know what everyone's scheldules are, but perhaps the game should go on hiatus over the weekend? I know a lot of people can't get online as often during that time. I can manage it no sweat, but I was wondering how the rest of you felt.

Not that I'm one of those touchy, feely, 'I understand your problems' GM's. Get back to the salt mines, dogs! (Or steel mines, in your case, Shads...  )


----------



## linnorm (Nov 8, 2003)

Makes no difference to me.  I don't usually do much on weekends, so I can play through or wait.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 12, 2003)

Crap, Eyvind's never gonna get 1000gp for a rifle if he passes out every combat.  Just goes to show, you can take the boy out of the country, but you can't take the country out of the boy; "Dees ceetees eru teeu dajeroos f'r a coontry boy."


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 14, 2003)

Never mind, I'm sure he'll manage to stay on his feet for the next fight. If not, the rest of the party could strap him to a sort of mantlet and use him as a human shield.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 14, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Never mind, I'm sure he'll manage to stay on his feet for the next fight. If not, the rest of the party could strap him to a sort of mantlet and use him as a human shield.



Hmm, yes now I feel MUCH better.  

I don't think Eyvind is going to like this sewer buisiness, you can't shoot arrows from a tree in the sewer.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 18, 2003)

> OoC: Intimidate (+8) vs. Gleiner.




Ooooookay... but to what purpose? Are you just trying to unnerve him, give him a general sense of angst and existential dread?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 18, 2003)

that works.. you could make him piddle himself lol


----------



## Shadowfane (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't ask me I'm insane   

Yeah, unerve him, just messing with his head and trying to get that smug smirk off his face. Mind you Dark probably doesn't think about it in such coherent terms!


----------



## linnorm (Nov 20, 2003)

Eyvind's still unconcious right?


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 20, 2003)

Unfortunatly so.


----------



## darkbard (Nov 21, 2003)

howdy folks.  being an IK fanatic, i've been reading your PbP with keen interest.  i just wanted to take a quick moment to commend you on an excellent game thus far!  hats off, dirigible and all the players.  you're doing a wonderful job of characterization and creating the mood of the IK that fits my image.

if you ever need another player, please keep me in mind.  i'd love to join this motley lot of heroes [?].


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 21, 2003)

Thankee, darkbard, your words fill me with joy... and *rage* (but I have meds for that...)... and a strange hunger for pie (I have meds for that, too...).

Post a concept or two, and I'll see what I can do to fit you in.



Linnorm, sorry for keeping you off your feet for so long. I decided to remote-control the others a little to get you healed up a little sooner.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 21, 2003)

No prob, I just wanted to make sure nobody thought I was AWOL from the game, I wouldn't want Darkbard swooping in and taking my place.


----------



## darkbard (Nov 21, 2003)

*introducing gavyn dundrake*

i'm so excited i might wet the floor!  i think my character concept winds up complementing one of this motley assortment's greatest needs.  no, not clerical healing.  at least not yet.  sorry.  a face man.  a suave would-be aristocrat who also happens to be a cheat, a liar and down-on-his-luck.  

think captain james macleane of "plunkett and macleane" fame [a movie given the thumbs up by the guys at privateer press as representing the style and atmosphere of the IK, albeit without the magic and steampunk, and the character who has inspired my bard].  so, without further ado, my bard [3.5 style but without the minstrely part]:

*Gavyn Dundrake  [male human Cantor 1]*

*Abilities:*  Str 12 [+1],  Dex 14 [+2],  Con 12 [+1],  Int 12 [+1],  Wis 10 [+0],  Cha 18 [+4]

*Essentials:*  XP: [1st level character];  AL: CG;  Move: 30 ft;  5 ft 10 in, 165#, long dark hair tied back into a pony tail, pale complexion, sharp features, aquiline nose, dark eyes, 22 years old 

*Languages:*  Cygnaran, Caspian

*Skills:*  Appraise [+4+1], Bluff [+4+4], Decipher script [+2+1], Diplomacy [+4+4+2], Gather information [+4+4], Knowledge [nobility and royalty] [+4+1], Knowledge [religion] [+0+1+2], Perform [oratory] [+4+4], Perform [dance] [+2+4], Sleight of hand [+4+2–2*];  *armor check

*Racial traits:*  Bonus skills and feat;  Wisdom +2, Charisma +2, Dexterity –2;  Sense motive as class skill;  +2 Diplomacy and Knowledge [religion] checks

*Class features:*  Simple weapon proficiency [plus longsword, rapier, shortbow, short sword, sap, whip];  Light armor and shield proficiencies;  Bardic knowledge [+2];  Bardic music [once/day; countersong, _fascinate_, inspire courage +1]

*Feats:*  Far shot, Point blank shot

*Equipment:*  courtier’s outfit, greatcoat [5#], chain shirt [25#], buckler [5#], longsword [4#], bandoleer of 6 daggers [6#], belt pouch [0#] [flint & steel, purse [0 gp crowns, 3 sp shields, 4 cp farthings], backpack [13#] [bedroll [5#], candles [6], sack, trail rations [4 days] [4#], waterskin [4#]]	

*Carrying:*  45# [58# with backpack] [md 44-86 [–3/30/x3], hv 87-130 [+1/–6/20/x3];  lift 260;  drag 650]

*Combat statistics:*  Init: +2;  Hit points: 7;  AC: 17 or 18 [touch 12, flatfooted 15] [+5 armor, +1 shield, +2 dexterity]

Melee: 	longsword  [+1 [+0 BAB, +1 str]/1d8+1/19-20 x2/s]
	dagger  [+1 [+0 BAB, +1 str]/1d4+1/19-20 x2/p or s]

Ranged: 	dagger  [+2 [+0 BAB, +2 dex]/1d4+1/19-20 x2/20 ft/p or s]

+1 attack and damage with thrown dagger within 30 ft

*Saves:*  Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +2

*Spells* [DC 14 + spell level];  Spells/day:  2;  Spells known:  0—_cure minor wounds, detect magic, message, virtue_

Gavyn is the son of a well-to-do clergyman from Caspia, though he has turned out a bitter disappointment to his family.  Though educated with the best tutors that money could buy, he turned to drinking, gambling, whoring and other un-clergical pastimes at an early age.  He was disowned and fled Caspia in disgrace, an outcast from the minor aristocracy he once called his own station.

He traveled for a short time until his money ran out and has since found himself at his wit's end in Corvis.  His one remaining suit of fine clothes is beginning to show wear and age, noticeably not the current fashion.  He is practically penniless and certainly without direction.

He is a skilled dancer, but his true gift is his voice.  Not the typical sweet tenor of the minstrel-bard's song but rather a captivating, mesmerizing speaking voice that can freeze a rival speechless or make a beautiful maiden swoon.


----------



## darkbard (Nov 21, 2003)

though i know linnorm was in jest, i do want to emphasize that posting my character is in no way an indication that i think i've been accepted into the group yet.  fleshing out the stats helped me round out the character concept in my mind, 's all.  if dirigible [and the other players] think one more player in the group would work, i'd be happy to join.  if not, c'est la vie.

now, the real reason for my post:  i forgot to mention above that gavyn is of caspian racial stock and the racial package reflect this.  if there is any confusion about any of my statistical notation, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm cool adding another player!


----------



## linnorm (Nov 21, 2003)

simp_99 said:
			
		

> I'm cool adding another player!




No complaints here either.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 21, 2003)

> No prob, I just wanted to make sure nobody thought I was AWOL from the game, I wouldn't want Darkbard swooping in and taking my place.






> though i know linnorm was in jest, i do want to emphasize that posting my character is in no way an indication that i think i've been accepted into the group yet




_Haha! My dastardly scheme is revealed!
The position of fourth PC will be decided... by a fight to the Death!
*Curtains withdraw, revealing blood soaked arena*
Minions! Release the rapid monkeys! Issue the switchblades!
Two PC's enter...one PC leaves...THUNDERDOME!_

I like the idea of a clergyman turned decadent bard; do you want to use a varient, more cleric-spell based spell list, like the Cantor they propose in the DMG? The group could use some divine magic (not that that should be a driving factor in your descision), and it would fit the concept.

I haven't crunched the sweet, sweet numbers yet, but here are a few small errata:

* Medium armour reduces sprint speed, and heavy armour reduces walk speed, instead of vica versa.


----------



## darkbard (Nov 22, 2003)

dirigible, i'm not sure what you mean about the encumbrance stats.  according to chart 9-2 on page 162 of the PH, both medium and heavy loads reduce walking speed and heavy encumbrance also reduces running speed.  is there something i'm missing?  [gavyn's speed is a function of his encumbrance, not heavy armor since his armor is light but it amounts to the same.]

as for straight bard vs. cantor:  i'm sort of undecided at the moment.  what exactly did you have in mind?  it does fit the concept to have a _more_ clerical feel to the spell list but simply swapping out the bard list for a clerical list doesn't really fit the character.  plus, the only curing "hit" i'm taking from the bard spell list is not having cure minor wounds on my spell list.  the bard has cure light and cure moderate at the same spell levels as the cleric.  let me know your thoughts on the matter....


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 22, 2003)

I should have been more clear; it's a house rule of mine that medium armour doesn't reduce base speed. The same should apply to encumbrace, now that I think of it. What I mean is that the official rules are:

Medium armour / load : Speed 20 instead of speed 30.
Heaby armour / load : As above plus run x3 instead of x4

But by my house rules it goes:

Medium armour / load : Run x3 instead of x4
Heavy armour / load : As above plus speed 20 instead of speed 30.

Better?

For the spells, if you don't want to swap the entire list, how about this; swap out the more distinctly 'arcane' spells on the bard list, like expeditious retreat, sleep, or silent image, for more 'divine' flavoured spells like bless, sheild of faith or divine favour. He'd probably lose some offensive and illusory magic in exchange for augmentation and defensive.


----------



## darkbard (Nov 22, 2003)

sure, i understand your encumbrance house rule now.  i've edited my post with changes accordingly.  as for spells, what do you think about swapping out dancing lights, daze and ghost sound for cure minor wounds, guidance and virtue?  that takes care of 0-level spells [all a 1st level bard can cast].  we can discuss 1st level and beyond once [if?] the character enters play and begins advancing.

if you think my spell swap suggestions are reasonable, the only present impact it will have on gavyn would be changing daze to cure minor wounds.  whaddya think?


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 22, 2003)

Welllll...

Personally, I think mage hand and open have a very arcane feel to them. But I suppose we want to keep something of the classes origional flavour.


----------



## darkbard (Nov 22, 2003)

i'm not particularly married to those two spells.  i could gladly go with _cure minor wounds, detect magic, message_ and _virtue _ as my starting spells.  

on second thought, what are your ideas on 1st level spells while we're still discussing this?  was your previous comment what you wanted to go with?  i'd have no problem with that ... so long as we retain some of the particularly "bardish" spells for his list.


----------



## Shadowfane (Nov 22, 2003)

Just to add to the discussion, welcome Darkbard and thanks for the kudos. 

In terms of you joining our group, I don't have a problem but Dark does :-(

NO I DO NOT!

Oh, but you said that..

DIDN'T, DIDN'T, 
LIAR, LIAR
YOUR PANTS ARE ON FIRE!

Ok, errr, seems we're both fine with you joining us


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 23, 2003)

Okay, how does this list look to you? Anything you'd like to see added or removed?

_0-LEVEL CANTOR SPELLS (Orisons)_
Cure Minor Wounds, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Guidance, Know Direction, Light, Lullaby, Mending, Message, Prestidigitation, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Summon Instrument, Virtue.

_1ST-LEVEL CANTOR SPELLS_
Bless, Cause Fear, Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds, Detect Secret Doors, Detect Undead, Disguise Self, Divine Favour, Doom, Feather Fall, Hideous Laughter, Hypnotism, Identify, Lesser Confusion, Magic Aura, Protection From Alignment, Obscure Object, Remove Fear, Silent Image, Sleep, Shield of Faith, Summon Monster I, Undetectable Alignment, Ventriloquism.

_2ND-LEVEL CANTOR SPELLS_
Aid, Animal Messenger, Animal Trance, Augury, Blindness/Deafness, Blur, Calm
Emotions, Consecrate, Cure Moderate Wounds, Darkness, Delay Poison, Eagle’s Splendor, Enthrall, Heroism, Hold Person, Hypnotic Pattern, Locate Object, Minor Image, Misdirection, Owl’s Wisdom, Pyrotechnics, Rage, Remove Paralysis, Resist Energy, Restoration (Lesser), Scare, Shatter, Silence, Sound Burst, Suggestion, Summon Monster II, Tongues, Whispering Wind.


----------



## darkbard (Nov 23, 2003)

dirigible--that looks fantastic!  i can't find anything missing or anything that looks inappropriate.  sign me up!  i'm rearin' to go.

i'll go back and edit my character posting to reflect these changes.  is there anything else you need from me as far as character background, etc?


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 23, 2003)

Check the IC thread.

Any problems of querys, just ask.

Aso, I'll need your email for secret messages.


----------



## darkbard (Nov 23, 2003)

heading over there to check even as we speak....

my email's listed in the link in the toolbar at the bottom of my posts under "email".  let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 23, 2003)

Got a couple of questions about the earring.

1.)   It was taken from a "regular" ogrun not a black ogrun, correct?

2.)   About how big is the larger of the two?  Bracelet sized, armband sized?


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 23, 2003)

*quick Creature Lore skill check*

It was a black ogrun. The larger part of the ring is about a palm-width across (a little too small to be used as a bracelet, given it's thickness). The smaller ring is a little to large to be used as a finger ring.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok, without wanting to get all gushy and gooey here, you guys are doing great so far. Great dialogue, interactions, characterisations...

What I especially like is they way you keep throwing out hooks for me - Dark's gibbering prophecies, Kneecap taking you all to the safehouse... all that kinda stuff is great help for your poor, overworked GM  Keep doing it whenever it seems judiscious please!


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 27, 2003)

Simp, do you perhaps have in your notes how much cash Kneecap has left after character creation? You seem to have omitted that factoid.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Nov 29, 2003)

Dirigible, I've updated Kneecap's sheet with the costs of equipment, and whatever cash he's got left over.


----------



## Shadowfane (Dec 1, 2003)

Just wanted to say that I think it's going great so far guys, I'm really enjoying this and I think your characters are fantastic.

Cheers

Shadowfane


----------



## linnorm (Dec 1, 2003)

Shadowfane said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that I think it's going great so far guys, I'm really enjoying this and I think your characters are fantastic.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Shadowfane




I agree!  I'm curious to see our new recruit in action, so far he looks to be a good fit.  I'm finding that writing out an exaggerated form of a half-remembered accent is harder than I thought.     I've found myself speaking what I want Eyvind to say out loud to get the sounds right.    

Keep up the good work!


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Dec 1, 2003)

> Just wanted to say that I think it's going great so far guys, I'm really enjoying this and I think your characters are fantastic.




Likewise!  

Linnorm, Eyvind's "phonetic pronunciation" is fantastic.  I actually laughed aloud on the last post you made.  Definitely keep it up!

Boy, do we make a strange bunch...  Great fun so far!


----------



## Shadowfane (Dec 1, 2003)

> Maybe Dark has something to help you sleep...  "




 hee! hee!



> Boy, do we make a strange bunch... Great fun so far!"




Indeed! A finer bunch of travelling companions it would be harder to find   

Linnorm, I also love Eyvind's accent - it's a bugger to work out what he's saying, but then the same could be said of Dark!


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 2, 2003)

Speaking of or favourite quotes...



> Eyeing a tall stack of rugs next to a stall of books and scrolls in a, currently, unpopulated area of the bazaar, Dark felt an old, familiar urge and wondered if Tyra would appreciate a distraction….




I dunno if this was intentional, Shads, but it's farkin' hilarious. I actually thought Dark was going to offer Tyra a little roll in the hay... 
The smackdown would have been even funnier.


----------



## darkbard (Dec 2, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> I actually thought Dark was going to offer Tyra a little roll in the hay....




no, despite his honeyed [?] words to the contrary, that is most definitely gavyn's modus operandi.

thanks for accepting me into this ragtag lot.  i'm having a blast so far!


----------



## Shadowfane (Dec 2, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> I dunno if this was intentional, Shads, but it's farkin' hilarious. I actually thought Dark was going to offer Tyra a little roll in the hay...
> The smackdown would have been even funnier.




 I'd like to claim conscious credit for this, but unfortunately it was entirely unintentional - you're right though it would have been funny!


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 4, 2003)

Ahh, you got your avatar up here too, Shads? _Tres umbral._


----------



## Shadowfane (Dec 4, 2003)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Ahh, you got your avatar up here too, Shads? _Tres umbral._




Ta!


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 7, 2003)

*Prod prod*

*mumbles* Update in the IC thread, you know... sort of thing... *mumbles*


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 9, 2003)

Some excellent speeches from Gavyn and Kneecap, recently.


----------



## linnorm (Dec 9, 2003)

Gah!  I've got a good comeback for Eyvind but I can't post it until the grate gets opened.     The wait is going to kill me.  Need... to post... zinger...


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 9, 2003)

*wriggles nose*
Wish granted!

Unfortunatly, I don't looks as good as Barbara Eden in harem pants.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Dec 11, 2003)

Thought I'd pass on this little nugget I found about the New, Ultimate, Super-Revised, Altogether New and Different Release Date for Iron Kingdoms Campaign Book(s).

http://www.privateerpress.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9577

Darkbard, nice reply btw...  Mimics my own sentiment...


----------



## darkbard (Dec 12, 2003)

yeah, i was going to paste a link or a copy of the news and/or my post on the IK boards either in this thread or in general discussion, but as it turned out, i was too depressed by the delay to gather the energy beyond my initial venting of frustration.

obviously, i'm preaching to the converted on this, but it is so ridiculous that come the middle of 2004 there will still be no campaign guide for the iron kingdoms.  i love the few products that PP has put out, but i do feel they have blown the whole setting guide situation in a major way.  maybe it they didn't set their sights on compiling 700 pages of text to begin with, they could have released the CG six months ago and followed it with additional supplements.  just really poor management and strategy.

once again, i know i'll be thrilled when [if?] i finally get the books in my hands, but this wait has moved beyond ridiculous, though it sure ain't sublime!

do you post over on the IK boards, simp?

by the by, don't we have our own little story going on at the moment?  since i'm the new guy [and my character has already been a bit off-putting in his aloofness], i'm reluctant to push the play too much.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh I agree.  700+ pages does seems a bit extreme.  It's probably a massive undertaking that keeps exploding in size.  "Wouldn't it be cool if we add this?  Oh, howabout this?  This is too cool to leave out!"

If anything, this seems to me like the perfect example to create a crunchy book and then a multitude of splatbooks.

But it seems like the Privateer Press guys do this as a side job and probably don't have the same kind of time as larger companies like WOTC.  It still amazes me how much churn WOTC can crank out.  I flipped through the Draconomicon and was thoroughly disappointed.    

But, at least we have this game to keep us occupied in the interim.  

I think Gavyn fits in perfectly with our motley bunch.  The verbal sparring is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 12, 2003)

To be honest, it doesn't really worry me. I never draw too heavily on campaign setting material in my games. I'm happy to wait another (-another-) five or sixth months for the books.

350 pages x2, eh? Hrm. Given that the _Book of the Righteous_, the largest game book I currently own is only 320... I'm gonna have to go buy some more shelves.

By the way, simp, did I ever mention that Glacier is a cool concept? All we need now is for the badguys to hold still for long enough to pummel on them.


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 14, 2003)

And the reason no-one is posting is...?


----------



## linnorm (Dec 14, 2003)

Ummm, so, yeah.  LOOK OVER THERE ==>

*post*


*Whistling*  What?


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 15, 2003)

I am impressed by your slight-of-post, young padawan.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 15, 2003)

No.. 
<----- Over there

(Posts)

See? </smilies>


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 15, 2003)

I can't be certain, but my computer apppears to be warming up for another round of 'let's shut down at random with no warning!', so I _may_ go offline for a couple of days sometime soon.


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh, looks like it was a false alarm.


----------



## darkbard (Dec 18, 2003)

just a heads-up for my fellow gamers:  in about 24 hours i'll begin travelling to visit family and friends back in the states for the holidays until january 7th.  during that time my internet access will be sporadic, at best.  [i know, for example, that my parents have cancelled their internet service.]  i've asked dirigible to go ahead and make appropriate actions [and snide comments, of course] for gavyn when i cannot do so myself.  i'll try to check in and post when i can, but i'd be surprised if that turns out to be more than a handful of times over those dates.

in any event, happy holidays all and happy gaming!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 18, 2003)

Not a prob man. 


Me.. mine starts AFTER the new year when I ship over to my new duty station.. NAS Rota Spain, not sure how things are going to go.. most likely I'll be on maybe once a day (OR so..not sure as yet) but I hope to stay online while I resettle in.

Don't worry.. Tyra will snipe and smartmouth off.. it's her skill


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Dec 18, 2003)

I will be cavorting across the countryside next week and will have spotty access to internet, so post frequency will go waaay down.  But, I'll be back on the 29th.

Happy holidays.


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 18, 2003)

'Every time you double post, and angel gets its wings torn off by Neo-Nazis'


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 18, 2003)

Hummm. I'm thinking I might get you to a cnvenient 'quicksave point' and then leave the game for a few weeks, until early January mayhaps, to give everyone whos away more space for thang-doing.

How does that strike y'all?

Simp: Hayzoos Cristos, man, that is one scary avatar. Ceramic monkey skulls do not equate to a good nights sleep.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Dec 19, 2003)

The ceramic monkey skull is actually a ZOMBIE MONKEY TIKI MUG!  How kick ass is that?

http://www.munktiki.com/tikimugs1.htm


----------



## Shadowfane (Dec 20, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I'm going to have lower access frequency over the next few weeks, but am happy to keep pushin' on through or take a break until first week in Jan.

Let me know what the consensus is and I'll be a good sheep   

Cheers and Merry Xmas

Shadowfane


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 21, 2003)

I was gonna post an update to get you on a little up to the Ragpickers Court, but instead, I think we'll leave it on hiatus until Jan 2-3 to give us all some time off and to compensate for peoples holidays.

See you then, gentlebeings; it's been swell so far!


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 2, 2004)

Yo. Everyone still here (this especially goes out to linnorm; I still dont have his contact details)? There's a small update while you assemble and sober up.

Do hurry. Dungens don't delve themselves, you know.

If y'are, why not go interact with some filthy sewer dwelling hobos? Mmm-mmm, hobolicsious.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 3, 2004)

Heads up. Currently I'm in the process of transferring to my new duty station in NAS Rota, Spain (the pain I go though for my country sigh) so most likely for the next week I'll have erratic access.

AFter that I'll at the very least have access once a day or so on base till I get settled back into my new house. After that I'll warn as best I can for when I'm headed out on det (though not WHERE I'm going .. sorry)


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 8, 2004)

For those of you sick of the ghastly sewer trek... take heart! The next adventure (should you survive to reach it...mwah ha ha...) will take place in the _Greet Oot Dyours_, as Eyvind would say... where you can all get whacking great healthy lungfuls of air, with only the occassional Cryxian necrotite toxin refinery to worry about!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi all,
I don't mean to Butt in, but I just wanted to raise a hand in case you ever have an Opening in this game. I'm a fan of IK (I play War machine as well), and would love to play an IK game on the PbP Boards.

Just a mention.
PS:Trollkin Bard was sort of what I had in mind, should a spot ever open up.


----------



## Shadowfane (Jan 8, 2004)

D, just to let you know: I'm outta town until Sunday...but feel free to play Dark on if I'm holding things up (which it doesn't look like I am at the moment...) - you know his style 

Cheers,

Shads


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 9, 2004)

Ranting, raving and drippling on people. Check.

Howdy, Uriel. Man, my games have been attracting players like the black, bloated, maggot-filled flies they are of late.

...did I say that out loud? Oopsie.

I can prob'bly squeeze you in. What can you tell me about trollkin bards in general? I remember reading that they were supposed to have some special powers... fell-booming or something like that.

Use THESE racial stats.

Gimme your email so we can discus background and integration.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 18, 2004)

How we all doing?

Uriel, you still interested? Where's that character concept?


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 28, 2004)

Sorry for the delay; ENworld hasn't been letting me get on for a few days. I'll get a post up shortly.


----------



## Dirigible (Feb 9, 2004)

So, Uriel, you're obviously not interested?

How're the rest of you doing? Roll call  Jsut to let me know if you're still up to date.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> So, Uriel, you're obviously not interested?
> 
> How're the rest of you doing? Roll call  Jsut to let me know if you're still up to date.




Ack! Yes I am.

I had thought (for some idiotic reason) that you were going to email me with a 'we will insert you here' style comment. I didn't want to butt in.

One Trollkin Fighter coming right up...

Do you want him posted here first for approval and then in a RG thread?


----------



## linnorm (Feb 9, 2004)

Sir!  Pfc Eyvind Radvir, First Provisional Kossite Scouts reporting for duty, Sir!


----------



## Dirigible (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey, a rogues gallery, that'd be a good idea.



> I had thought (for some idiotic reason) that you were going to email me with a 'we will insert you here' style comment. I didn't want to butt in.




Err, yeah. I was waiting to see your character. Post him here first.



> (for some idiotic reason)




You mena because I told you? Idiotic, eh? That's -500 xp...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

OoC: The idiotic comment was directed at myself 

Here he is.

One thing I wanted to ask:  Do you use the optional rules from Sword/Fist allowing Str to be used for intimidate in combat situations?
If not, I'll switch out this point out for something else, thanks.


Tragynn Yelloweye
Trollkin Fighter
Male, 6'8", 290 pounds, 19 years old, Yellow eyes,blue-grey skin (darker grey spots)

STR   18/+4 {10pts +2race}
DEX   12/+1 {4 pts  -2race}
CON   16/+3 {6pts +2race}
INT     12/+1 {4pts}
WIS    12/+1 {4pts}
CHA    8/-1 {2pts  -2race}

HP:  13
BaB:+1
Fort: +5
Ref:  +1
Will: +1
Init: +1
AC: 10 1 
Speed:30'

Feats: Exotic Weapon:Firearms,Power Attack

Racial Abilities: Darkvision 30’, Improved Healing, Poison Resistance +2, Toughness 1/2 X.

Greatsword    +5               2D6+6 19-20/X2                                                                                                                               Warhammer   +5               1D8+4 20/X3                                                                                                                         Kukri             +5               1D4+4 18-20/X2                                                                                                                   Dagger           +5/2 thrown 1D4+4 19-20/X2

Skills:
Climb 1/+5
Jump 0/+4
Spot  3/+4
Listen  2/+3
Search  1/+2
Craft-Small Arms 2/+3
Intimidate 2/+1 *
Survival 1/+2



Gear:
Chain shirt <100GP>
Greatsword <50GP>
Kukri  <8GP>
Warhammer <12GP>
6 Throwing Daggers <12GP>

Backpack <2GP>
Waterskin <1GP>
3 days food <1.5 GP>
2 Tindertwigs <2GP>
flint&steel <1GP>
5 torches <5CP>
Whetstone <2CP>
Mug <2CP>
chalk <1CP>

1 89.6 spent
10GP,4 SP left over as pocket money


----------



## Dirigible (Feb 11, 2004)

Looks good, Uriel.

Here's the new Gallery for everyone. http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?p=1364544#post1364544

Use the sample format, and repost your characters


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

simp_99: Did you forget that you get +1 AC for being Small sized?


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Feb 12, 2004)

Yep, I sure did!

Thanks Uriel!!


----------



## Shadowfane (Feb 12, 2004)

Heh! Heh! 

Sorry about the eyebrows Simp!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a heads up that I'll be at a game con from Sat morning until monday evening.


----------



## Dirigible (Feb 13, 2004)

Shads; 

Unlike previous editions, where Burning Hands was specifically a flat fan of flames, in 3rd (or at least 3.5) edition, it's a three-dimensional cone. Thus, you may just have given Kneecap a very bad day.

I'll let it go, this time  Kneecap escapes with only the loss of his eyebrows, pride and gobberhood.


----------



## Shadowfane (Feb 16, 2004)

Dirigible, awesome descriptions in the IC thread! I love it.

Happy ghost hunting chaps!

Cheers,

Shadowfane


----------



## Shadowfane (Feb 24, 2004)

Guys,

Unfortunately Dirigible is experiencing some difficulties logging on to EN World, and isn't sure when he'll be able to get an update posted. I'll keep you appraised of the situation as D lets me know!

Perhaps in the meantime we could all run around screaming - except Dark, who I guess will have to settle for a muffled moan 

Cheers,

Shadowfane


----------



## Dirigible (Feb 24, 2004)

So, uh, yeah.

Next time, before I employ Shads as my Harbinger of Woe, I'll check the most obvious place (the meta forum) and follow the advice there.

I'll get y'all an update by tomorrow.


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 3, 2004)

Shadowfane has informed me he may be updating a little less frequently, as he is doing [deleted] [deleted] for [deleted] [deleted] [deleted], and it's due by the [deleted] of [deleted].

I hope thats informative enough for y'all.


----------



## linnorm (Mar 3, 2004)

Mad libs!  Mad libs!



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> Shadowfane has informed me he may be updating a little less frequently, as he is doing *armchair curls* for *Microsoft's assault team*, and it's due by the *end* of *Lent*.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Mar 4, 2004)

My posts are going to be more infrequent as well for the next few weeks.  Beta period, etc, blah, blah, long ass hours, etc, blah.

I'll try to keep tabs on things, but if I don't check in for a while, feel free to NPC poor ol Kneecap.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 4, 2004)

bear with me as well.

I am going to be doing a det soon. (the navy is sending me to greece, can't say when!)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm here, just so dirigible knows.
No hurry on getting entered, as I understand that you other folks are currently in a situation where a new character isn't feasible (as well as RL taking precedence).


----------



## darkbard (Mar 16, 2004)

did we ever resolve how dirigible wants posting order executed during combat?  i must admit that i'm still getting confused where we are in the round--or even which round it is--under the current free-for-all method.

i don't want to disrupt the participatory flow by constant waiting for posters but....  and input goodly dm?


----------



## Dirigible (Mar 16, 2004)

Luckily in this combat, you all scored higher Init than the critter, so no problems.

My prefered method is that you all post your desired actions in any order, and I put them in order and adapt them if necessary to the changing circumstances. This does, however, require a fair amount of trust between you and I (mwah-ha-haHA! ahem...)

TO clarify, darkbard, the current combat is like this:

*Surprise round:*
Dark
Critter
*Normal Round #1*
(order psoted in IC thread)


----------



## darkbard (Mar 31, 2004)

sorry for the extended absence!  had a major computer meltdown while installing a new printer and had to re-install windows, internet connections, everything [more trouble than it sounds living in a foreign country].  i'll be rejoining our little tale soon.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry for the delay... in future, I'll nag Jonhny-posts-lately's more energetically!

Ok... just waiting for Shads and darkbard (who has a note form his mother, so may be excused).


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 5, 2004)

s'all right.. got posted to Greece for Det.. and the hours are way wacky!


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, then...

There's been a lot of slow-ups of late; a couple of you are in wonky parts of the world or away because of work, but that's cool. However, it does mean that running this game has becomes a bit of a hassle; thus, I'm thinking of letting it drop.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Well, then...
> 
> There's been a lot of slow-ups of late; a couple of you are in wonky parts of the world or away because of work, but that's cool. However, it does mean that running this game has becomes a bit of a hassle; thus, I'm thinking of letting it drop.



Speaking as one of those in the 'wonky' bits of the world and dealing with work.. I am willing to do a slow game.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Apr 11, 2004)

Kneecap's lower lip begins to wobble.  His big doe-like eyes look up towards the sky in a plaintive gesture... Perhaps the gods were listening...

"*Cancelled!?  But I was having so much fun!.  And the IK books are <I>finally</I> coming out this month!*"

A soft gobber tear rolls down his face.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 12, 2004)

> "Cancelled!? But I was having so much fun!. And the IK books are <I>finally</I> coming out this month!"




*coff coff duke nuken forever coff coff* 

I'll wait for everyone else to weigh in before rendering a decision.


----------



## linnorm (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd rather have it slow than not at all.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Apr 13, 2004)

> *coff coff duke nuken forever coff coff*



Say it ain't so!

I still remember being jazzed about the DNF dev team switching to the Quake engine. I thought "Wow, that's a big time hit. At least they're taking their time and doing it right." 6 years later.... Is 3D realms still using the Quake 1 engine? 

We can always recruit some other folks to join our ranks. It'll be a larger group, but it might speed the game up.  I might know some folks...  A buddy of mine has been reading through the threads and is loving the game.  He might want to join...


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 14, 2004)

> I'd rather have it slow than not at all.




That's what she said.

_~Diri 'five year old joke' gible_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 15, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> *coff coff duke nuken forever coff coff*
> 
> I'll wait for everyone else to weigh in before rendering a decision.



*coff coff Cyperpunk 3.0 coff coff* 

gotcha beat


----------



## darkbard (Apr 16, 2004)

despite the fact that i STILL haven't posted since rejoining cyberland, i would hate to see this game dropped.  everyone is doing such a wonderful job of roleplaying their characters and dirigible has proved to be a tremendously evocative dm.  i must say, though, that it is much more difficult to jump back into a pbp [i've played in others and this has always proved true in my experience] after gaps in the action [for whatever reason].  people [myself included] seem more eager to post if everybody is posting nearly every day.  otherwise, it's too easy to say, "oh, i'll post tomorrow or the next day when i have more time.  nothing will change between now and then anyway...."


----------



## Shadowfane (Apr 20, 2004)

Because I'm stupid or just been possessed by idiotic aliens, I haven't checked this thread since March and have been looking moronically at the PbP thread wondering why the gloop from Kneecaps nose has frozen midfall.

Are you waiting on me to post in the PbP thread - I though my action was over this round - or is this game certified dead at the table? :-( 

Shads


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 28, 2004)

Gesh.

I haven't even looked at this puppy for two weeks, sorry. OK... if everyone pipes up once more within the next one or two days, to make sure we're all on board, I will hurl myself back into the fray with renewed vigour!



> Are you waiting on me to post in the PbP thread - I though my action was over this round - or is this game certified dead at the table? :-(




You got to act in the surprise round, but you haven't acted in the first round yet.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 28, 2004)

> a tremendously evocative dm.




Thank you. But I'm actually a necromancer :evil:


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 28, 2004)

A bump for my minions.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 30, 2004)

It's dead, Jim.


----------

